# Aloha



## Barewire808 (Aug 9, 2005)

Here's my obligitory jump into the foray to say greetings. I work for a decorator/production company in Honolulu as an electrician/programer. I hope to learn a lot from all of you.


----------



## Peter (Aug 9, 2005)

Howdy! Welcome to Controlbooth.com!

Can I come visit you?!?!? haha I have never been to HI, but who doesnt want to visit! 

From the looks of it, you have already made a few posts, and that's Great, keep it up! I hope we can learn alot from you too, as you learn from us!

Once again: Welcome to Controlbothh.com!
--The Official Welcome Wagon (part 2)


----------



## propmonkey (Aug 10, 2005)

welcome and love the avator


----------



## wolf825 (Aug 10, 2005)

Aloha kakahiaka... Welcome aboard and enjoy the forums and hope you find the answers you need, and feel free to answer any post you feel you can contribute to. 

Mahalo...
-cb


----------



## avkid (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome to Controlbooth, have fun and keep posting!

-The Offficial Welcome Wagon (part 1 of 2)
AKA "Phil"


----------

